# Waking for feeding



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello there

I am confused with so many opinions and so much advice. My little one will often wake to feed, but at 1 week and 1 day is now sleeping and needing to be woken. During the day I am waking her at 3 hours if she hasn't woken and then in the evening when she is awake for 5 hours on the trot I feed her every 2 hours (although she would be happy ot live on my boob! We have to really find activities to not have her cry for those 5 hours). But....at nighttime, when I eventually settle her, she is not waking at 4 hours for a feed. My mw said to leave her sleeping, but I'm not so sure   She is a good healthy weight (8lb10oz at birth) and putting weight on. She doesn't wake easily and last night I had to change her to wake her, then she was only interested in 1 boob b4 falling asleep again. Now this morning she's been out for 4 hours again, biut I will wake her now. Should I wake her during the night? If not, for how long can I let her sleep without a feed? She is usually feeing around 45 mins to 1 hour during a normal feed and unlaches herself.

Thanks

A worried Kay xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, just let her lead the feeding, and feed for how long she wants, when she wants.  I wouldn't worry about waking her every 3 hours during the day, or at night, if she goes for about 5 or 6 hours, then change her nappy and try to stimulate her a bit to waken her and then feed her.  In the evenings, she's doing whats called cluster feeding, where it's completely normal for breast fed babies to want to feed non stop from about 6pm onwards for 4 or 5 hours.  This can go on for about 8-10 weeks, and is just her way of keeping milk supply up, so I wouldn't advise trying to find acitivites for her, just let her feed, it's normal.  It does feel a bit like thats all you do, is just sit and feed, but enjoy the chance to put your feet up without feeling guilty, get the remote control, a big mug of tea, some chocolate and the phone, and chill out with her!!  She is feeding for a good length of time when she goes on, and as shes putting on weight, she's obviously getting what she needs from you, so let her do what she wants to do, maybe just waken her once in the night, as breast milk at night has different hormones than in the day, and enjoy the chance to sleep when you can!!

Let me know if I can help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks - last night she slept 5 hours and then only fed 10 mins...little lazy bones. Stuffing her face today though   I'm happy for the late afternoon feeds really as it means she sleeps at night and that's a god send. Thanks for the advice. I'd like a MW to come and live with me for 3 months please!  

Kay xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't come and move in unfortunately    but I am here whenever you need anything, don't be afraid to ask!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Okay then. I'm a bit worried at the moment as I'm not coping very well. Between about 5pm and 11pm she just screams unless I'm feeding her. This just makes me cry   In the morning she drops off after a feed, but from about 5pm she screams as soon as she finishes feeding (she latches off herself). What can I do? How long should I wait to feed her again as it's the only thing that stops her screaming? I'm so confused. At 11pm I feed her in bed and she drops off. I don't seem to get much wind out of her.

Sorry to bother you again

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok....make that allllllll day she's been screaming  

Kay xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I know how you feel, I've had the same thing all day!!!!

Just keep on feeding her in the evening, once she has taken herself off, if she starts screaming and looking for the breast again, put her back on, as I said before, this will carry on for a few more weeks, but is normal, and it does end eventually.

Don't worry too much about her not having much wind, breast fed babies don't tend to have as much wind as bottle fed babies.  It also might be worth trying some infacol before each feed, or if that doesn't work, coleif has a good effect.  It is very expensive for a tiny little bottle, but it does seem to settle a lot of babies.  It says to give it in expressed milk, but this isn't always practical, especially if you are out and about, so you can put just one or two drops on her tongue just before she latches on.
If it works, some gp's will give it on prescription.

Don't let it get you down, it's one of the hardest things to deal with when you have a screaming baby, you try everything and don't know what else to do.  Try taking her out for a drive or a long walk (if it's not raining!) as she might drift off for you, even if it's just whilst you are walking or driving, at least you get a little moment of peace in your day.

It will get easier, these first few months are so hard, accept any help at all that's offered to you, even if it's just someone holding her for 10 minutes.  Have you tried contacting the National Breastfeeding Network?  They have support groups run locally that are briliant, you can tak to people who are experiencing the exact same things as you and you know you aren't alone.  I wish I could come round and help you xx

Please keep in touch about how things are going and don't hesitate to ask anything

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry, just realised you won't have a local breast feeding group in Spain, but there is a lot of support on the breast feeding thread on the parenting board,

sorry!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you   Will ask peadiatricaian about that stuff or get mum to buy some and bring it over. Maybe it's not her tum, maybe she's just overheating, poor  love. Hope you have a quieter day today!  

Kay xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How has today gone?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Haard, only 3 hours sleep and now strapped toi me as won't even have her evening sleep   I coped though!!!! Talking myself through it and relling myself it won't be 4ever. She's asleep strapped to me....daren't take her off! Hope you had a better day!

K x


----------

